# Traffic messen?



## DieterMayerDE (22. März 2004)

Guten Abend!


Ich habe mal eine Frage. Wie kann ich den gesamten Traffic bei einen root Server messen. Gibt es dazu einen Befehl (für SSH)?


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. März 2004)

Unter http://www.debianhowto.de findest du gleich zwei Programme, die das können. Ein Administrator hätte dir das aber natürlich sagen können - will heißen, dass du meinem Rat scheinbar doch keinen Glauben geschenkt hast.


----------

